# What One Can Do With A Flipkung



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are a few slingshots that were built around the FlipKung stainless steel slingshot. The opportunities for customization are only bounded by your imagination, check the aGCGcugUBiQ[/MEDIA]]tutorial here









FlipKung core, antique pine, wenge, with elk antler palmswell and quartersawn sycamore fork tips









FlipKung core, canvas micarta, bolivian rosewood with Thuja burl palmswell and kingwood fork tips with brass spacers









FlipKung core, paduak, maple spacer, black walnut with african blackwood palmswell and red fiber glass spacer. Fork tips of kingwood with black resin spacers









FlipKung core, carbon fiber, G11/mamamine, canvas micarta, with paper micarta palmswell with bocote spacers









FlipKung core, satin wood, curly cherry with red malle burl palm w/ makore spacer. The forks on this one have been counterweighted with lead to encourage a "flip" upon release.








Simple handle with dyed yellow birch and G10


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

W.O.W.!.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice, it's a impressive design that allows for so many variations..


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful Nathan
Rick


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Epicsauce all over it!
Excellent stuff Nathan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Words fail me, it's all just coming out as drool


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Stop making us jealous!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The passion and professional skills of your work is well expressed in your beautiful slingshots.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful Nathan
Rick


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome, wow, cool, amazing


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Words fail me, it's all just coming out as drool

















Oh man!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

You have some mad skills.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

BeauTiful craftsmanship, and EXCELLENT TooT vid.

Thanks for taking the time to share the steps VERY helpful indeed

LGD


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

you are the craftsman!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nobody does it better Bud! They all are stunning! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Nobody does it better Bud! They all are stunning! Flatband


Makes me feel like breaking into song


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

:







:.......


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLL DOOOOOOOONNE!!!

Bill


----------

